#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到

## 祇森

大家好！我是衹「ㄑㄧˊ qí」森

17歲，自認是個厭世的學測生。理想是考上森林系，從事自然環境保護相關的行業，保護動物的家不受破壞。

我是最近才完全覺醒的獸。從小就特別喜歡毛毛的動物，也很喜歡看動物擬人化的動畫電影和動漫。
讓我完全覺醒的是「Zootopia」

我從以前就非常不擅長畫人類形狀的生物。最近開始練習畫各種獸，但常常覺的不是比例不對，就是肩膀歪歪的。角度怪怪的...
我覺得最難處理的就是側臉時的鼻子，所以我只好畫正面肖像了呵。有沒有什麼畫鼻子技巧可以分享給我的嗎？

我喜歡玩音樂、戲劇、攝影、繪畫。
我討厭別人勸我讀書
以及青椒。

直到高中前都被爸爸媽媽關在家裡，沒辦法跟鄰居還有同學出去玩，加上以前害羞不常講話，所以我並不是很擅長社交。但我很努力很認真的去嘗試，認識更多不同類型的人類。為了順利融入人類社會我真的很努力(?)

我的家園原本有很多片田，但隨著時間推移，田都變成了住宅。好懷念以前放眼望去都是稻穗，以及沒有惡鄰的日子。

←我的獸設其實是某次模擬考前實在讀不下書，於是打開電腦用PS隨便塗鴉後，經過多次修改才變成這樣。因為是用滑鼠畫的，所以非常抖抖抖~~~
我有試著用過繪圖板，但我覺得手感有點不宜人，所以還是寧可用滑鼠。我希望以後可以用觸控螢幕來畫，我果然還是比較喜歡親手手繪的感覺。

總而言之，還請大家多多指教喔！

啊！
其實我在來到樂園以前一直都是用「祈森」
但是覺得「祇」比較好看，所以就改了。
因為「祇」還有另一個「ㄓˇ Zhiˇ」的音，而且很少用到「ㄑㄧˊ Qí」，所以如果嫌麻煩的話可以叫我"祈森"，

其實剛剛已經打了一篇報到帖但似乎被吃掉了...
難道發帖會有延遲?!

嘛！再一次，請大家多多指教了哦！

----------


## 狼狼吐司

祇森你好啊~   我雖然沒被關著但很愛搞自閉（原因不明  
  我也不擅長畫人類的說  而且人類的社會好難懂....   模擬考加油！我還要再過一年    是說我也好想要電繪板啊  好想嘗試板繪的說~    關於鼻子的畫法 可以去找Pinterest的大神們畫的觀摩  不過好奇你要的是什麼動物的鼻子呢？

----------


## 月光雪貂

祇森你好~，我是月光雪貂，歡迎來到狼之樂園~，這個嗎...，其實新獸在發文的時候都必須先通過審核喔，由於負責審核的管理員只有一位，所以可能沒辦法即時幫你審核，審核目的是為了避免有攻擊性的新獸隨意發文，希望你能見諒，如果還有問題可以再在版上發文提出喔~

最近有很多喜歡畫畫的新獸我覺得很開心呢~，我比較喜歡手繪(握滑鼠握到手痛)，不過有時還是會嘗試一下，有興趣的話可以來我的文章或相簿裡看看喔~(只是畫得不好就是了...

其實我比較習慣畫斜正面，因為正面的話常常會兩邊不對稱XD，鼻子的話我倒是不怎麼講究，就...三角形啊XD(對不起，我盡力了...

以後也請多多指教~(鞠躬

----------


## 峰峰

HI~祇森
喜歡你的理想覺得偉大(某獸也是森林系的呢 :jcdragon-nod-ebby: 
Zootopia真的是部很讚的電影(重複看了3次 :jcdragon-drool: 
我社交能力也不是很強，但很高興能認識你 :jcdragon-xp: 
你的頭像很可愛，萌萌的感覺
我也有繪圖板Wacom的(但也很不會用
總之歡迎你來到狼之樂園~偶爾可以來聊天室聊天 :jcdragon-spin2:

----------


## 0阿努比斯0

HI 祇森你好呀 :jcdragon-hi: 
首先先欢迎来到狼乐(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧
可以简称为 比斯～ 但绘画时会署名为mike（都怪当年没做好统一Q～Q）
当然也祝愿你可以考上心仪的学校哦(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧
本兽也是就读于林业大学哦（虽然不是林学系，但其实也沾点边是家居设计（｡ò ∀ ó｡））但真的在一个林业学校里会有种不一样的感受，学校如同公园一般，随处可见绿树成荫、百花盛开了，（有时会看见学长们在采集样本，还是蛮好奇的(๑>؂<๑））。身处其中，感觉离自然又近了一些，同时又意识到有一个良好的自然环境是有多么的重要。
不仅是交流，也更期望看到之后的作品泥
ps和手绘板虽说算不上熟练，但也基本会用，说不定可以为你排忧解难ԅ(¯ㅂ¯ԅ) :jcdragon-xd: 
共同努力吧(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧

----------


## 火狼

衹森您好呀（握爪
歡迎～
個狼也覺得人類是一種很難搞的生物呢
本狼同樣也在努力練習/尋找在人類社會中的生存之道呢
為此也看過了好些書
其中也有治害羞的書呢
如果有興趣想看/了解的話就私訊或是在聊天室聊吧
不然在這兒直接打出來很像在業配w
一起努力吧

祝你考上台大森林系

----------


## 祇森

狼狼吐司哈嘍！

我有時候也會搞自閉。
因為我很喜歡把自己的心情很沉重的感覺。
之後看到自己努力很久的模擬考成績後又更厭世了。
我在Pinterest上找了各種動物的側臉，得到一個結論——數字6就是正解(笑)，所有鼻子都畫成6就對了哈哈！

請多多指教哦！

—————————
月光雪貂你好！

我後來翻閱了一些關於樂園的文章後有種相見恨晚的感慨啊！雖然是今年年初才覺醒的，但總希望能夠更早發現樂園~~
因為在這裡大家都會展現出自己最正向的一面呢！

我喜歡畫正面。因為側面要考慮到肩膀不是一直線、耳朵的厚度、哪隻手臂或脚應該被擋住...諸如此類，有些追求完美的我便會鑽牛角。而正面就不用管那麼多了吔！

多多指教哦！

—————————
鋒鋒嗨嘍！

原本我想讀表演藝術或是民族音樂學系，但因為爸爸媽媽十分不看好我，還為此跟他們吵了好多次架。
後來覺得或許自己真的沒有什麼特別的藝術天賦，那我就退一步吧！我覺得藝術無所不在，所以可以當成興趣，而我就把理想放在生態上了。

跟爸媽感情也變好了呢！

噢？頭像萌萌的啊！當初還打算畫得厭世一點哈哈哈~
謝謝你的稱讚~~

請多多指教了噢！

—————————
比斯你好呀！

說到阿努比斯就會讓我想到路卡利歐呵～
我很期待有天能在自然環境良好的地方生活著，我堅信若是可以跟大自然和平共處，一定可以藉大自然的力量做到人類做不成的事情！



請多多指教吚~~

—————————
火狼嗨嗨！

是吧是吧！人類有時候真的挺令獸匪夷所思的
但人類優秀喔 X)

我覺得我反而是太開放所以導致其他人類有時候會對我投射不理解與不諒解的眼光 =(
但我盡量不讓自己想太多~~

台大啊...
看看自己平庸的成績就覺得還好遙遠呵！
加油！

請多多指教咧！

----------

